
Show HN: Using an ImageNet-pretrained image classification model in PyTorch - stared
https://colab.research.google.com/github/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-pytorch/blob/master/extra/Using%20an%20ImageNet-pretrained%20model.ipynb
======
stared
Source: [https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-
pyt...](https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-
pytorch/blob/master/extra/Using%20an%20ImageNet-pretrained%20model.ipynb)
(from "Thinking in Tensors, Writing in PyTorch":
[https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-
pyt...](https://github.com/stared/thinking-in-tensors-writing-in-pytorch))

Looking for feedback.

